# Dessert Tags with small card holders for Bakery Case



## hannah1945 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have spent over three hours (It's True) on the internet trying to find the Pre-printed  (Business card size) decorative name tags to set in front of my Baklava, Tirimisu, Spinach Pie, etc. You see them all the time in bakeries. They must have a name.Thanks, Hannah


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup.  It's called a computer printer and businesscard software.  Once printed take them to a office supply place and get them laminated


----------



## burnthuman (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.ablekitchen.com/Search.html?search=Card+Holder


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

foodpump said:


> Yup. It's called a computer printer and businesscard software. Once printed take them to a office supply place and get them laminated


And also, if you have any Microsoft office that has Word, excel and power point. Use can generate business cards there. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------

